# hoher ping bei lol ... was tun?



## kimobiene (19. April 2014)

Hallo liebe pcgh - community , ich habe einene neuen rechner bekommen und darauf gleich lol installiert, in dem Rechner ist eine wlan karte von logilink , und nun habe ich fast durchgehen einen 43 ping , und manchmal kommt der sogar auf 800 hoch ... so ist das spiel unspielbar , und macht keinen Spaß mehr. An meinem Router liegt es nicht! Was soll ich tun ? 
Danke im voraus


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. April 2014)

Ich vermute das es schlicht an der Wlan Karte liegt, wie ist der Ping wenn du eine direkte Verbindung (Lan Kabel) zum Router hast ?
Software bzw Treiber von der Wlan Karte aktuell ?
Hattest du schon vorher Wlan an einem PC, wenn ja, war da der Ping besser ?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. April 2014)

LAN>W-Lan

Bei w-lan kann es immer zu Spikes kommen, die dir einen hochen Ping bescheren.


----------



## Laudian (19. April 2014)

Ich würde auch auf die Wlan-Karte tippen. Die sind halt üblicherweise Müll, Wlan-Adapter sollten niemals zwischen PC und Wand stehene/hängen/whatever. Deswegen sollte man eigentlich immer Wlan-Sticks nehmen, die man dann mit einem USB Verlängerungskabel irgendwo auf dem Schreibtisch aufstellen kann.


----------



## SilentMan22 (19. April 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> LAN>W-Lan
> 
> Bei w-lan kann es immer zu Spikes kommen, die dir einen hochen Ping bescheren.


 
In der Regel passiert das aber auch nur sehr selten bis gar nicht, wenn man sein Wlan mal gut konfiguriert und gute Hardware hat.


----------



## beercarrier (19. April 2014)

was soll ich tun, laugh out loud und dann kabel suchen oder die wlan karte des alten rechners installieren


----------



## Trieb01 (28. April 2014)

Änder mal dein Funkkanal von deinem Router, vielleicht kollidiert dein Funk einfach mit einem anderem. 

Stell sie mal auf 7, bei mir hats was gebracht.

grüße


----------



## mrtvu (30. April 2014)

In einem Mehrparteien-Haus soll man versuchen einen freien WLAN-Kanal einzustellen und möglichst Nahe am Router sein.


----------

